# Ear question.



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Someone on another site asked my thoughts on a certain breeder. I mentioned something about the ears and had another person argue with me. 

I'd really like to know if I was off on my statement about the ears. 

If someone could please PM me and offer their opinion that would be great. 

I'm honestly interested in getting an answer. I'd hate it if I were wrong and I gave false information. 

Thank you. 

I did like the breeder, I only mentioned that the ear set on -some- of the dogs seemed off and some seemed overly pointy. 
The opposing person's remark was that these were GERMAN bred dogs which are much different in appearance than American. [Gee, are they really? I had no clue.







]


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There is a huge difference in the earset for GSD's, as well as the size. Just the fact that most German bred GSD's pretty much always have their ears come up (least the working lines) compared to the problem of them having to be taped in other lines shows this.

I know the standards say one thing, but can be interpreted differently. So not sure if it does end up being alot like many things in the dog world, one persons opinion over another. And a preference of one look or another. 

And it doesn't have to be a 'bad' thing to hurt feelings. Geez, I LOVE LOVE LOVE sable dogs, but I know people that would never own another color but black/red with a saddle. That mean they are 'wrong' and have no taste? (well......maybe














). Or just they prefer that color and are allowed to do so (like I know sables are the best in the entire world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







)

Can you post photos here to show what you mean? Heck just my Bretta and my Elsa look different, so you can compare them with likes and dislikes...

Elsa is 1st (see, I do like the black/tans too







)










And Ms Bretta Lee


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

I guess when I made the statement on the other site, I should have added an "in my opinion" or something to that effect. 

I just noticed that some of the dogs ears seemed oddly shaped. One dog in particular I didn't like what I saw. I guess it just could be my preference shining through. 

I never once on the other site said that any of the dogs ears were "incorrect". But the other person felt the need to remark against what I said. -shrug-

Anyway, this is the one dog who's ears really stuck out to me. 

I hope it is ok that I post this url? I'm not in any way putting down the breeder [they do have very lovely dogs. ] and I'm not asking for anyone to give any derrogative remarks. 

http://www.vomholtzberg.com/The_Girls.html

The female in question is Gryppy Pisecna Boure. 

I realize the different lines will have different ears, but something about her ears made me take a step back and look. They just seemed oddly shaped and a tad small. 

It could be the pictures, because I did notice they don't look as 'odd' in all of the pictures. 

I noticed another one of the females ears are very very close together. There is no visable space between them. 

On a lighter, more positive note. I do adore Gloris Bady-Ron and Ernie vom Grafental. Gorgeous Gorgeous dogs, IMO.


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee That mean they are 'wrong' and have no taste?


Yes?

Joking.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't feel bad about your comments about other people's dogs. There are times when I see German Shepherds and I wonder about their coloring. To me, GS have the classic black and tan with the saddle. I feel that way because that is what I was brought up with. I know it's wrong because there are so many different types/colors out there. Everybody has their own tastes in dogs.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee...
> There is a huge difference in the earset for GSD's, as well as the size.
> ...


This is a picture of Bruiser, my favorite pinhead with the oversized ears ( ... the better to hear you with, my dear!). I can't stand his bitchy head and huge ears. On paper he has a very good pedigree, neither of his parents has a set of ears like this. Despite his looks he's a great dog, I love the fellow and have never regreted having him in my family.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Here is the link were you can see the females head upfront in the pedigree.
Head pic 

I personally don't dislike her ears (though I don't love them either), but even worse IMO are the looks of the ears in the first female on their website (Sadie). But all their dogs ears aren't exactly what I would call pretty IMO, maybe, bc they're Czech lines??? Are czech lines more prone for ugly ears- just wondering?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MaedchenBut all their dogs ears aren't exactly what I would call pretty IMO, maybe, bc they're Czech lines??? Are czech lines more prone for ugly ears- just wondering?


Why would you say their ears are "ugly". (Not those exactly but her ears are pretty "typical"). those are some pretty nice ears. Just not the HUGE "satellite dish" type ears a lot a American dogs have. (I'm not talking about the first one on the females page (Sadie), but the one in the link.)


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Love them BIG ears as long as the dog is 'big' in temp personality and smarts.Don't know my rescue bloodlines but he has no signs of Am show line back slope and def more working personality.In his adoption blurb they said his ears were the envy of all dogs in kennel-ha ha.Very much like Bruiser but he may have slight edge. Just wondering anyone measured?Jakes are 5.5 inches from outside edge to tip.
Also would say how close ears appear to each other is sometimes linked to how alert/excited dog is.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

You're right, "ugly" wasn't the best word to choose.







They aren't really ugly,- just not perfectly formed.
Just wondering why there is such a variety in ears and if there are certain lines, that are more prone to producing certain ears? I've seen more wide, pointy ears in czech dogs, and long (bunny) ears (they're actually cute!) in american lines. German show have often real pretty, nicely formed ears, maybe bc they're setting more emphasis on the dogs overall look then anything else?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Maedchen
> Just wondering why there is such a variety in ears and if there are certain lines, that are more prone to producing certain ears?


Probably because ear shape and consistency in ear shape is pretty low on most breeders' priority lists. Yes, ear size and set should be taken into consideration as part of the overall appearance of the dog, but in the grand scheme of things it's not a big deal. So long as they stand, everything else about the ears is pretty minor. There are so many other, far more important factors for breeders to concentrate on maintaining and improving in the breed. Since I don't imagine too many breeders are actively focusing on ears, a lack of conformity and a lot of variety there with regard to ear size/shape from one bloodline to another would be natural.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Three rescues' ears-Bella is American, Nina more German and American, and Anna, no pedigree but the prettiest little ears! 

I love GSD ears.









I like the ones though that I guess others may not like so much-but think it is amazing the variation we see in ears! 

People do get intense, don't they!




























Is this dog's name familiar to me or am I imagining it?
http://www.vomholtzberg.com/AdultDogsForSale.html


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

German dog with American sized ears xD









American dog with German ears (short)









Cross dog with German ears and an American set 

The ear SHAPE I like the most is the one Ranger has (last dog), but the dog with the set I like most is Justin (dog 2)

Considering the size of Strauss's head, I like the size of his ears, but I do not care for the wide set. Ranger is bat eared, and it makes his skull look too big and flat for his head. He CAN pull them up pretty tight, but the set is still low.


----------

